# For Sale: IEW Materials



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

I have several things for sale from *Institute for Excellence in Writing (IEW).* Everything is* New *. All prices *include Media Mail shipping* within Alaska and the Lower 48 and delivery confirmation. If you'd like insurance or a faster shipping method, let me know. That will be extra. Please either PM me or send an email at snowinjuly94 at gmail dot com (only you need to format it right to actually email me). I take PayPal, but I use a different email address.


*Student Writing Intensive level A (SWI-A) - $65 ppd*. This is the 5 DVD set with the four instruction dvd's and the Structure & Style Overview dvd. This does not include the student binder, which can be purchased separately through IEW for $19. (*I will combine this with Teaching Writing: Structure & Style for a total of $200 if you'd like both*).

*Teaching Writing: Structure and Style - $145 ppd.* This includes 10 DVD Set with complete binder & notes and the Tips & Tricks DVD. (*I will combine this with the SWI-A set above for $200 if you'd like both*)

*Phonetic Zoo - Level A with CD's & Zoo Cards - $45 ppd*. - This includes the four cd's with lessons, Zoo Cards, and the "Spelling and the Brain" DVD-Rom with a video on how to use the program, teacher's notes and audio files. You might want to purchase the large flash cards from IEW. 

*Primary Arts of Language: Reading (PAL Reading) - $50 ppd*. - This includes the teacher's manual, DVD-ROM with student materials, instructions for using the program, and audio files, Phonetic Farm folder with new stickers, and the Phonetic Games (spiral bound and ready to assemble).

Thanks!

Jenny


----------



## 5sugarmonkeys (Jan 9, 2014)

I am interested in the phonetic zoo level A you have. Is it still available and did you find it useful? We have been using Abeka spelling and we both hate it!


----------

